# What shoulder/arm do you carry your purse on?



## Karren (Apr 23, 2010)

The other day walking into work I just happened to notice that +90% of the women had their purses on their left shoulder... And over the last day that seems to be the number for every woman I've passed... But all of the men entering the building had their computer bags on their right shoulders.. And funny too.. I carry both on my right side..

Assuming most people are right handed... Do right handed women carry their purses on their left side and right handed men carry stuff on their right side?

What hand do you write with and what side do you carry your purse?


----------



## Shelley (Apr 23, 2010)

I write with my right hand and also carry my purse on my right shoulder. I've never carried my purse on my left shoulder. I guess out of habit or maybe because I'm right hand dominated? Anyways even if I wanted to change shoulders now, I wouldn't be able to because of problems with my left arm.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm left-handed and I carry my purse on my right shoulder.


----------



## Ingrid (Apr 23, 2010)

I am right handed and I carry my purses/bags on my right side. Just because when I try to carry them on my left shoulder, my purse/bag always seem to be sliding off my shoulder maybe because I am not used to it.


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm right handed and I carry my purse om my right sholder


----------



## StakeEdward (Apr 23, 2010)

Right-handed, carry it on my right shoulder...it feels weird carrying it on my left!


----------



## Lucy (Apr 23, 2010)

right handed and right shouldered. but sometimes, if it gets heavy i'll switch to the left, and i don't find it uncomfortable.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 23, 2010)

Im right handed but I carry my purse on my left shoulder and then when my shoulder starts to get tired I give my purse to my boyfriend or i switch shoulders.


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Apr 23, 2010)

Im left handed, I actually use both sides often but i guess now that i think about it i do carry my bag more on the left...


----------



## Abbygalll (Apr 24, 2010)

I write right handed and carry my purse on my left shoulder


----------



## internetchick (Apr 24, 2010)

Write with my right, carry on my left.


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 24, 2010)

i write right handed, and hold my purse n my the nook of my right elbow... I am one of those types of girls, hahaha


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 24, 2010)

I write with the right and hold the bag on my right. My mom seems to think its weird that i carry my bag on the right side. She thinks its the wrong side but my mom is a nut job anyway. lol


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 24, 2010)

Voted! I'm a leftie, write and carry my bag with my left hand


----------



## Karren (Apr 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im right handed but I carry my purse on my left shoulder and then when my shoulder starts to get tired I give my purse to my boyfriend or i switch shoulders. What side does he carry it on? Lol.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 24, 2010)

If it's cross over, the strap of my bag will sit on my left shoulder.

That's the only exception, i am left handed and i carry my purse on my right shoulder. It feels logical that way to me, i like to have my left hand free. I think it's because my transports card is in my left pocket. Yes i'm a girl and i carry things in my pants pockets



.

Now that i'm thinking about it, my left jeans pocket is always fuller than my right jeans pocket, so i guess i do carry things on my left side


----------



## bia910 (Apr 24, 2010)

Im a righty and carry it on my right shoulder


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm left handed and carry things on my right. If my bag is too heavy, I'd switch it to the left...and then suddenly feel awkward, and put it back to the right mins later. lol


----------



## akira53 (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm right handed and I carry it on the right, but sometimes I switch it to the left if it get heavy.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 24, 2010)

Never use purses Ever !!! But i think if i did it be hanging from my left!!!!


----------



## ZsaZsa (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm right handed and carry it on my left shoulder


----------



## Doya G (Apr 25, 2010)

left handed and carry on the right.

i feel weird if i carry on the left, i only do when my right gets tired.. but i'd leave it on the left for a lil bit then switch back.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What side does he carry it on? Lol. ahahahahaa, that cracked me up


----------



## jodevizes (Apr 25, 2010)

Write right and carry left, sometimes switch to the right if it gets heavy, like my camera bag. What I cannot stand is wearing them over the head so that they go from one shoulder and cross the chest over to the right. I know it is more secure when you are out but I think it is like the dorky kids who cannot look after themselves.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 25, 2010)

Write left, purse right.


----------



## stacylouise (Apr 25, 2010)

Left handed &amp; i carry my bag on my left arm!


----------



## ibasttpwanse (Apr 25, 2010)

OK, I used to be a Right/Right type of girl. But, 10 yrs ago I pinched a nerve from carrying bags that were too heavy.





So, now I'm right handed and mainly carry sachtel type bags in my right hand or in the crook of my right arm. I mainly carry very tiny bags now. When I do a shoulder bag I usually do a cross body from the left shoulder to the right hip. My arm still gets tingly if I carry too heavy a bag with my right arm!


----------

